# Polish horse- ROXSA



## Crazy Horse (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcom to the site. I love Roxsa shes so cute! I love her colour!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!! Roxsa is sooooo pretty! I don't think that Polish horses are worse then english, I think they're all great


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

WELCOME!!!!!
She's gorgeous!!!!!
Polish horses are the same as english horses cause they're all horses and horses are the best!!!!!    
We have a polish arab at our stables and he's one of the sweetest and athletic horses there!!!


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

she is very pretty


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

OOHHH!! I really liked your horses form in that last picture!!!


----------

